# PCV valve



## blackmajah (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,
I have a 1999 Jetta GLX VR6 2.8L (AAA engine). According to Bentley the PCV system consists "simply of a breather hose between the valve cover and the intake boot." The hose contains a heating element. So there should be no breather valve right. 
A mechanic told me the PCV valve needs to be replaced at a cost of $220. This seems high for a short hose. Or is the PCV valve a hard wired part of the Intake Air Duct that connects the mass air flow sensor to the throttle valve requiring the Intake Air Duct to be replaced? Been searching online for this part and no luck. Anyone know how to locate it?
Thanks


----------



## Cressor (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: PCV valve (blackmajah)*

Old thread, I know, but i'm going through this myself right now so i'll offer what i've learned for anyone else searching for “PCV valve” on here.
The pcv valve works as a breather hose between the block and the intake boot. There is also a small one way valve on the hose to insure airflow is only out of the valve cover, not the other way around. This valve often becomes dirty, or in my case, broken in half. The reason it is so expensive to replace is because almost NO ONE sells them







. The dealership offered me one attached to a new valve cover for ~$200







and MJM autohaus has one here: 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1174
If you know of any others, please share.








If gunk from the engine is your only problem, clean it. If the hose is broken, any autoparts store should have what you need to fix it. Otherwise, you may have to get creative to fix this one. As long as the valve cover is properly ventilated, your engine will run fine. The only reason the fumes are recyled through the intake is for emittions reasons, so you will fail that test, but the PCV valve can be deleted temporary. You just need to plug the hole in the intake boot (I found that the head of a AA maglight works great) and the vacuum line.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: PCV valve (Cressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cressor* »_Old thread, I know, but i'm going through this myself right now so i'll offer what i've learned for anyone else searching for “PCV valve” on here.
The pcv valve works as a breather hose between the block and the intake boot. There is also a small one way valve on the hose to insure airflow is only out of the valve cover, not the other way around. This valve often becomes dirty, or in my case, broken in half. The reason it is so expensive to replace is because almost NO ONE sells them







. The dealership offered me one attached to a new valve cover for ~$200







and MJM autohaus has one here: 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1174
If you know of any others, please share.








If gunk from the engine is your only problem, clean it. If the hose is broken, any autoparts store should have what you need to fix it. Otherwise, you may have to get creative to fix this one. As long as the valve cover is properly ventilated, your engine will run fine. The only reason the fumes are recyled through the intake is for emittions reasons, so you will fail that test, but the PCV valve can be deleted temporary. You just need to plug the hole in the intake boot (I found that the head of a AA maglight works great) and the vacuum line. 
 Wrong Forum...this one is for V6 motors used in Passat and Audi A4/6...NOT VR6 used in Golf/Jettas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: PCV valve (blackmajah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmajah* »_Hello,
I have a 1999 Jetta GLX VR6 2.8L (AAA engine). According to Bentley the PCV system consists "simply of a breather hose between the valve cover and the intake boot." The hose contains a heating element. So there should be no breather valve right. 
A mechanic told me the PCV valve needs to be replaced at a cost of $220. This seems high for a short hose. Or is the PCV valve a hard wired part of the Intake Air Duct that connects the mass air flow sensor to the throttle valve requiring the Intake Air Duct to be replaced? Been searching online for this part and no luck. Anyone know how to locate it?
Thanks

 Try emailing 1stVWParts and also the "Ask a Parts Guy" on the MKV Forum...both of these guys are dealers who conduct internet sales operations and offer VW OEM parts at signifcant discounts over my local dealers' parts counters..both Zeb at 1stVW and Bud at Checkered Flag (MKV Parts guy if you search MKV Forum you'll find his info) are very solid on VW parts knowlege and customer service! I'm sure they can get you what you need! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't think PCV hose has heater in it...I"d bet its an electrical valve to close hose while engine is off..My ol MKIII Golf had same set up to prevent oil vapor from condensing on the intake boot and running onto the mass airflow meter which it will do with engine off and hose open..when engine is on of course oil vapor is sucked into intake and burned.


----------

